# New to all this.....



## dmw3140 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'll be getting some chickens in the next couple weeks and I'm super excited but a little nervous. I don't know a ton yet, but I'm sure I can learn along the way. My chickens wont be babies when I get them, they'll be between 6 month and a year. Is there anything I should know about transitioning them? Any other beginner tips for me? Thanks!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello and welcome! Read the posts. Go through all the different threads. Raise questions you can't find the answers to. Go to chicken lectures in your community. Listen to the chicken whisperer on the radio.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome! Start off with you basic needs. A secure place to roost and lay eggs. Food and water. The rest falls into place. Lots of great and knowledgable folks on here that will help answer any question you come up with. Have fun and enjoy your new chickies.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

kahiltna_flock said:


> Welcome! Start off with you basic needs. A secure place to roost and lay eggs. Food and water. The rest falls into place. Lots of great and knowledgable folks on here that will help answer any question you come up with. Have fun and enjoy your new chickies.


I agree ... get the basic stuff down (coop, food & water) and enjoy!


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

I would say to watch them while they're exploring your property for the first couple of days to see if they find any places they can "escape". I named one of my ex-hens Houdini bc when we first got her and her sister, she was constantly teaching me where chickens can squeeze through to get where they shouldn't go! Lol. They were 1.5 at the time. And I say ex-hen bc we sold the pair a few weeks ago. 
Also, be aware of any potential predators that may be near. Hawks, raccoons, unfriendly strange dogs, etc.


----------



## dmw3140 (Mar 13, 2013)

thanks for the info! I thought chickens would stay perry close to home if left roaming, no? also...I have two large dogs. any suggestions on introductions? I am afraid that they won't take well to the new additions....we will take precautions and won't leave both dogs and chickens outside until we know.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome! And I agree! And if you don't get some thing there talking about just comment some one will help you!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

dmw3140 said:


> thanks for the info! I thought chickens would stay perry close to home if left roaming, no? also...I have two large dogs. any suggestions on introductions? I am afraid that they won't take well to the new additions....we will take precautions and won't leave both dogs and chickens outside until we know.


No, some chickens roam a good way from the coop and a fenced area is the best way for intros with dogs. (chickens on one side and the dogs on the other. )

IMO ...


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

Well when I introduced our rescue terrier to the flock I took him out with a leash. At first he was super excitable and wanted to go after them. I would tug the leash and say no. I think he learned his lesson when he got pecked a few times on the nose! LOL. Now I can leave him out with everyone and I have no problems. Just keep them on a leash and watch everyone closely the first few times they meet so no one gets hurt.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Hello and welcome! Read the posts. Go through all the different threads. Raise questions you can't find the answers to. Go to chicken lectures in your community. Listen to the chicken whisperer on the radio.


Chicken whisperer? Can you get that via internet?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Ask Buckeye as he's a real long term fan. I've actually never listened as I don't do radio much. Whisperer also does webinars and such. You'll have to find what fits for you. Also has a FB page I believe. 

You could PM Buckeye if you need to.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

It is a internet radio show...listening to now...thanks EV


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

. Rock on my friend.


----------

